
Hearables That Leave Your Ear Open - neon_me
https://voicebot.ai/2019/08/15/sentien-is-building-hearables-that-leave-your-ear-open/
======
OOOrech
how is the sound of such thing on bone conduction?

~~~
rkul
Bone conduction has come a long way. Sound quality for calls/podcasts/audio
books is comparable to regular in-ear headphones. Music quality is sufficient
for everyday listening - it performs well in highs and mids, however, bass is
not as strong.

Have you ever tried bone conduction headphones?

disclaimer: I'm co-founder/CEO of Sentien (the maker of the headset in the
article)

